# New Horizons, Buying Physical or Digital?



## Pudge (Jun 12, 2019)

Sorry if there is a thread about this already but I'm just curious. Will you be buying a physical copy, or digital? (Or both?)

I've thought about buying it digital because then it would be with me wherever I take my switch no matter what. However, I also like the idea of owning a physical copy. It feels more real I guess.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2019)

I personally prefer physical copies of games because they almost most of the time cost less, but digital is way more convinient than physical is.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 12, 2019)

Going physical with New Horizons, as my other Animal Crossings are all physical. 
I love the convenience of digital, however.


----------



## Toot (Jun 12, 2019)

I always forget my Nintendo accounts. I have like 6 of them. I actually lost a copy of AC between losing an account and losing an mixing up SD cards. It’s gonna be physical for me lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 12, 2019)

physical because i am paranoid about not having enough memory space on my switch lol


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jun 12, 2019)

Physical. I just like having physical copies of games I love. And I know I'm gonna love this one!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2019)

It's always going to be physical for me. But why is there an option for both? Doesn't the save system on the Switch work differently from the 3ds? As far as I know, you are limited to one save file no matter how many game cartridges you have. Unless you have multiple profiles of course.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2019)

I prefer physical by far. But if there's an AC Switch, it'll most likely come with a digital copy of the game. So it depends on what Switch I get, I guess.


----------



## Pudge (Jun 12, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> It's always going to be physical for me. But why is there an option for both? Doesn't the save system on the Switch work differently from the 3ds? As far as I know, you are limited to one save file no matter how many game cartridges you have. Unless you have multiple profiles of course.



I added an option for both because I actually considered getting both at one point because I wanted to have the convenience of having it digitally while also owning a physical copy for my collection. I was hoping I wasn't the only one who considered this, haha.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2019)

I guess some people would go for both if they're collectors! But for me I'm going with physical. I always buy physical copies, and especially if a steelbook comes out for it that would be even cooler.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 12, 2019)

I only buy digitally for the switch, as I have limited space that's taken up by my partner's expansive gamecube collection. I don't mind buying larger SD card storage for my switch, and I also enjoy having all my games with me on the go.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

I always go physical when I can. 

In this case that has two big reasons for me:

1. to save on storage space on my Switch
2. because I like collecting the boxes 

Sure it's not as convenient but I personally don't mind having to swap out cartridges. I do want to buy the limited edition Switch or game if that's going to be a thing and if the copy that comes with it is digital only then I might have to go digital... Unless I can sell the code and buy another copy myself or something lol.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 14, 2019)

Gonna buy the physical version here.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Physically would be the most likely option, as all of my large Switch games are physical, but that may change.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Definitely digital. It's what I try to do if I can.


----------



## Ribiveer (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm doing everything I can physical! I do that with every game it's possible with now, so if I ever stop enjoying I can sell it or give it away. I have a few games on the Wii U that I feel absolutely terrible for getting digital, so I swore off getting anything digital that could be physical.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2019)

Physical. I like having a large Switch game collection on the shelf.


----------



## Neechan (Jun 14, 2019)

Physical copy, unless digital is the only option


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 14, 2019)

Digital has a change of being lost forever if your Switch get's corrupted. (I know what you're thinking, Cloud save. That is, if New Horizons allows cloud save)

But I choose Physical because the box, and nostalgic reasoning.


----------



## a potato (Jun 14, 2019)

Physical so I can have the beautiful case for it!


----------



## Speeny (Jun 14, 2019)

Digital.


----------



## maple22 (Jun 14, 2019)

I always play physical copies of games.


----------



## retrosodas (Jun 14, 2019)

Because all of my ac games are physical, I think im gonna get the physical copy to add to the collection!! Though i dont see anything wrong with digital copies ♡


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Physical.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 14, 2019)

Digital, like I did for New Leaf


----------



## Shiro_Ryuugu (Jun 14, 2019)

Physical.

I buy all games for consoles physical since forever and im gonna stick with the tradition.


----------



## DinoTown (Jun 15, 2019)

That will depend if they do a bundle thing where you can buy a Switch and AC:NH at the same time. Because I'll be getting that if they do.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2019)

digital for general gameplay purposes, physical in case anything goes wrong and for collective purposes


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Jun 15, 2019)

For the first time, I?m going with both. If it?s really one save file allowed on each Switch I?m buying 2 versions. As a collector, I?m always interested in physical copy so I can admire the box art. As Switch user, I would like to have the game everywhere I go with me by buying digital version.

I don?t know how it?s possible to have only 1 island on each Switch and not user account? Are the other games work same why? I use my own Switch and games so I never knew. Not having the option is kind of weird. I think the fans must have the option to have multiple islands, having 8 different users in one island makes me think the your role as a mayor is gone.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 15, 2019)

At first I wanted to buy the game with the switch bundled together so it would've been digital.
But since the game has been delayed and I just can't sleep on the switch no more I'm gonna buy it physically.
I need to buy the switch beofre to play Mario Maker 2 and Pok?mon S/S. And also previous game I haven't been able to play at least once such as Mario Odyssey.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll be going digital.  I work for Walmart, so I get a discount on the Nintendo cards, so I'll be going that route instead of paying Nintendo directly.  It would be the same discount I would get for the game in the physical sense, so I prefer not to have to keep track of a game card.


----------



## Nilesse (Jun 15, 2019)

Digital! I prefer physical versions for games that you can "finish", to resell them later. 
However, games like Animal Crossing which you can just continue playing forever are the ones I like buying digitally. That way I don't have to search for my game card to be able to play, lowering the barrier to pop into the game quickly whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Adriel (Jun 15, 2019)

physical! i try to buy all my games physically if possible and ac is no exception, but maybe ill buy a digital copy in the future for a second island


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Jun 15, 2019)

Adriel said:


> physical! i try to buy all my games physically if possible and ac is no exception, but maybe ill buy a digital copy in the future for a second island



I thought it?s not possible to have second island?


----------



## lizardon (Jun 15, 2019)

Physical game as always


----------



## Mint (Jun 15, 2019)

Physical! I've had corruption issues in the past with digital copies.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 15, 2019)

Physical for me. Always liked having the cartridge on hand and since it will be the only game I'll be playing for now on, I don't have to switch the cartridges at all.


----------



## Adriel (Jun 15, 2019)

KhalidPrecious said:


> I thought it’s not possible to have second island?



you're correct! i only found this out minutes after i made my reply here, so physical copy for me it is


----------



## lexinator (Jun 15, 2019)

Physical most likely. I've getting digital copies of games for a while now but I think I having the real thing is special for the games that I like the most


----------



## BossMK (Jun 15, 2019)

I believe a post here saying digital already, though I just found out about the "Vouchers". They're supposed allow you to buy two games for pretty much a 20 dollar discount. the description is: "Users with a paid Nintendo Switch Online membership can purchase a pair of vouchers that can then be redeemed for downloadable versions of select Nintendo Software. Once purchased, vouchers are valid for one year. Each voucher can be redeemed for one software title, and they can be redeemed separately. The selection of eligible software will continue to grow over time." I wanted to get new horizons with the vouchers....but,as you probably know, the game is already available for pre-purchase...though I don't see it in the list for eligble games( and not even in the future eligble games)! I really hope it changes to have new horizons so I can at least save SOME money from this E3 list of games...


----------



## cats_toy (Jun 16, 2019)

It depends, if on release day I can't find a physical copy then digital it is!


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 16, 2019)

I plan to buy a physical copy on release day. Most likely going to try and pre order it too.


----------



## Elin (Jun 16, 2019)

I've always gone with a physical copy in the past, so I probably will in this case, too.


----------



## carackobama (Jun 16, 2019)

NL is the only game I don’t have a physical copy of as I bought the special 2DS XL with the game already installed, which was cool but I did miss having one  for my collection. I’ll definitely be getting NH as a physical copy!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Jun 17, 2019)

*How are you planning to buy AC New Horizons?*

As a fan of the franchise, I always plan how to get my copy. In 2013 I placed a pre-order for AC New Leaf before it comes out, when I found out that my local retailer has it 4 days early from the release date, I canceled my pre-order and bought 3 copies from my local video game retailer. 


I live in Dubai - United Arab Emirates, we don?t have strict rules regarding release dates, you can see that Nintendo provided our own copy that?s defined by NTSC. 

There is small circle that says (UAE, Saudi Arabia, Malaysia & Singapore Official Product.)​I know some fans are saving for the game from now, some already pre-ordered, some are planning to buy it digitally & some are waiting for local retailer to have it early (Like me. ) But by the way, I've noticed Amazon says "standard" copy when you pre-order it from them, so I'm just assuming there will be deluxe/special.

_So how are you planning to buy New Horizons? Let me know the boring details._​


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm buying physical at Gamestop. Lately, I've just been buying games at Amazon because I dont like going out and talking to real people but I need this game day one as early as possible. I'm hoping for a midnight release.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 17, 2019)

I've gotten lucky a few times and been able to find it stocked early somewhere, as well, so I usually start checking about a week before. With pre-orders, I'm always scared they'll come late - what's the point if I could buy it earlier IRL? Buying it IRL, best case I'll get it a few days earlier, worst case I'll get it on release like everyone else.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

Definitely preordering it. When New Leaf was released, I got the last copy Gamestop had only because I did preorder (the girl behind me was so sad, i felt bad)


----------



## Grand Concubunny (Jun 17, 2019)

All digital for me. Already saving up money on eshop for it lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll probably buy a physical copy. Not sure whether I would pre-order, but I do hope to get it on release day. Usually I don't care about buying games as soon as they come out, but Animal Crossing is my favorite series of all time so it's a special case.


----------



## ilpo (Jun 17, 2019)

Digital, then it will always be on my Switch.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 17, 2019)

When it finally does come out I will officially have had it on preorder for over a year.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 17, 2019)

Buying when it comes out. I would preorder it but I just like to weigh my options and see who can get me a better deal or bonus.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 17, 2019)

Buying it digitally. I'll pre-order it once it's available on the Eshop.


----------



## DrewAC (Jun 17, 2019)

Already have it pre-ordered. I prefer physical, so I can go in the morning and start my game during morning hours, rather than digital and having it start at midnight.

Aside from that, I just find it very exciting to wait all that time and then go out and finally get it in your hands. You don't really get that feeling from digital copies.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 17, 2019)

Not at all unless they get rid of auto save.


----------



## pocky (Jun 17, 2019)

digital for me so that I can have it at midnight without having to drive to the store and wait in line


----------



## maple22 (Jun 17, 2019)

If I don't pre-order it, I'll probably just get it from the local big-box store.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll get a physical copy. I love that feeling of anticipation going to the store to buy a new game that you've been waiting for ages for


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jun 17, 2019)

I always buy physical games. I like displaying the cases, but they'll probably be a digital download code if they come out with a switch bundle with the game. I'm buying the bundle if it comes out, so I guess it's possible I'll be getting a digital copy this time around.


----------

